# oleigement



## smiley35

hi to everyone.....searching a word or spelling of a word...
oleigement/....olealagenti....or something simular ..the spelling from romanian to english....i know the meaning has something to do with head issues or simular  and would be very gratful for any replies or help on finding this word or spelling
thank you so much


----------



## farscape

Can you provide some context to go with this word,like how would you use it in a phrase? The only word that comes close is oleaginos (Rom. - of seeds/plants containing some kind of oil) with similar meaning in English oleaginous, probably not what you're looking for.

Later,


----------



## smiley35

thanks farscape for your help on this.......and wish in someway i could be of more help to you in helping me ...the word i seek came from someone special an d means a lot to try and find.......to put it in a phrase or context ..ill try my best to explain in how it was explained to me ...it describes a state of depression or head issue,sense of pain maybe......all i know it beginns with the letters "ole" or "oli"..ends with degenti or something simular...if its any help to you......could be a slang word also
any word come to mind?
thanks again


----------



## farscape

I'm going out on a limb here... oligofrenie (Rom) - oligophrenia (delayed, abnormal mental development)

Later,


----------

